# Brand New To This Hobby - Thoughts On This Clausing 12"



## SDplinker (Mar 26, 2015)

It's a few hours from me but worth it even if I can't fix it up for a bit?  Here's the listing

http://visalia.craigslist.org/tls/4949181552.html

From the owner:

Casey, the lathe is  a older model 20 atlas clausing  the run out on the chuck is .001-.002 .there is wear on the ways  as this is a older machine no serious scores or divets i used this macine for mostly second op  .It s not a heavy duty machine  but great for smaller projects. there is some back lashbut withall lathes you should allways clear  your handles  for backlash like i said it woked fine for me . The nice thing about this lathe is its runs on 110 and speed is changed with gravity belts, the hole tru the spindle is 1 1/4 it comes with a 4 jaw chuck and 3 jaw chuck i was given a steady rest for it but never used it  it needs to be modified to lock down to the bed , also comes with alive center and a drill chuck that fits in the tail stock, quick change tool holder aloris type and some tool holders for it  i have a few  tool bits also
                                   Hope this answers your questions
                                                            Frank


----------



## Doubleeboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Buy it, you can start on it, and when you tire of it, or find its too warn, you can flip to the next newbie.  800 bucks for a Clausing is a good deal if its usable.   Take an experienced lathe hand with you to go check it out and take cash.

michael


----------



## hermetic (Mar 26, 2015)

I am looking at UK prices, and at $800 it equates to  £536, which in the UK would be a good deal for a lathe this size. Run out on the chuck is minimal, all 3 jaw chucks have run out, average about .003 when new. It would be a good idea to take the chuck off and check the runout on the spindle, which should be of the order of tenths, ie .0001" to .0005" Same with backlash on the feed screws, there has to be some, and the wear is usually in the bronze nut, and replacing this usually brings down the backlash dramatically, without replacing the screw itself.. You can check the backlash by finding the point where the cross slide stops moving, then wind the handle back, noting the reading as you go, until the cross slide starts moving in the other direction. Even if it is .030" you can live with it as long as the slides run smooth. It sounds like this machine has been used in a semi professional or pro shop, and therefore will have been reasonably well maintained You can check bed wear by attaching a DTI to the tool post and  running the DTI finger along the bottom of a round bar gripped in the 4 jaw and and centralised with the DTI.  Start away from the headstock and wind the carriage towards the headstock whils watching the DTI, as most wear will be near the headstock.  Even if the lathe is worn, and has backlash, and a little run out, I think it is a decent deal. Take someone with you who is knowledgable on machine tools if you can! It also has all the basic equipment with it, and a QCTP is an expensive item on its own!
Good luck
Phil
UK


----------



## hvontres (Mar 26, 2015)

For $800, that could be a good deal. I have almost the same lathe and I paid about that much for one in slightly rougher shape. And It already has a quck change post. Good luck getting it before it's gone 

If you do get it, let me know if you have any questions, I am up the road in Oceanside.


----------



## SDplinker (Mar 26, 2015)

I updated my profile - I live near San Luis Obispo on the central coast of CA.  Moved recently from San Diego.   Yeah, guy said he has somebody coming to look at it.  But if I luck out maybe I'll have a shot - now to figure out how to lift it and get it home!


----------



## hvontres (Mar 26, 2015)

Cool, I went to school up there  The good news is that puts you a lot closer to Visalia then I am right now  If you can get it, it is a nice little lathe.


----------

